
The WEDU ASPEN FIFTY by Lance Armstrong - valera_rozuvan
Greetings-<p>Thank you for signing up to hear more about WEDU. As this vision takes shape, we need you, our tribe, to help create and craft this vision.<p>In our minds, one component of WEDU is events. Hard, epic endurance events. The types of events where most people ask “who wants to do that?” This is for those of us who respond: &quot;WEDU!&quot;<p>This gets me to our first event—The WEDU ASPEN FIFTY. The FIFTY is a 50 mile mountain bike race in Aspen, CO. The race is approximately 70% single track and the rest is either dirt or paved roads. This event is guaranteed to be a suffer fest. 7,300 vertical feet total climbing at a base elevation of 8,000 feet. This event is limited to 75 participants, it is a free event, and benefits the Roaring Fork Mountain Bike Association. We will start at 8am on September 18th (after everybody sings me Happy Birthday-just kidding). After the event I will host a post race party with food and beverages. I realize it is late notice, but hopefully some of you can make it. I look forward to solidarity and suffering with all of you.<p>For more information, and to sign up for the ASPEN FIFTY, email: Higs@wedusport.com<p>-Lance<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wedusport.com&#x2F;
======
stephenr
Free EPO and steroids for all entrants I assume.

